# Kalamazoo,MI: PrincessFemale3yrBlanketB&T



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12975482








Princess is a black and tan female German Shepherd Dog mix. She is approximately 3 years, 9 months old. She has not been spayed.
_
I will call the AC tomorrow to find out more about this girl. There is also a 1 yr. old that was probably turned in w/her, may be her pup, but is a mix, has her markings._


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Kalamazoo,MI: PrincessFemale3yrBlanketB&T*

Poor girl.







I have a soft spot for the blanket back GSDs. Keep us posted!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Kalamazoo,MI: PrincessFemale3yrBlanketB&T*

bump


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Kalamazoo,MI: PrincessFemale3yrBlanketB&T*

I believe this color would be referred to as a Bi color or black and tan.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Kalamazoo,MI: PrincessFemale3yrBlanketB&T*

From what is shown in the picture I don't see mix. But it would be nice if we could see her face.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Kalamazoo,MI: PrincessFemale3yrBlanketB&T*

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Kalamazoo,MI: PrincessFemale3yrBlanketB&T*

still listed


----------

